# 40 GALLON BREEDER



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

I've read in the forums that people to go with a 50g minimum for a rhom. i was just wondering if a 40g breeder would be good for life for a diamond xingu i have...the dimensions are the same as a 50g (36"l x 18"w) just that the 50 is taller by 2 inches.
or should i try to save up for a 75g(a 65 not worth it because for the extra foot for the 75 it's only 10dollars more)


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I would go for the 75, as will only be better for your Rhom in the long run!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

yeah that's true....i was just thinking about the 40g just because of the $$$$$$
it does look quite big, just not that tall.
we'll see how the money issue is in a few weeks, but thanks for the input
jim


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your 4-5"er Rhom would be good enough to be housed in your 40 gal for a loooong time. Considering Rhomz do have slow growth rate, you'llhave planty of yrs to upgrade that badboy.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

post some pics so we can see your fish. and a 40br would be fine for a couple of years.


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah,your fine for awhile,if your still having money probs in a couple of years that sucks.................................


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

40 gal breeder would be great for a rhom for a long time. I have a 6" gold spilo in one and it has more than ample room. Don't worry about the height, the important thing is surface area which the 40 breeder has a lot of. You can't beat its price either. I bought one for $50 at petco during a 1gal/$1 sale.

Check out my pics in my signature and you will notice the 6" gold has a lot of room in a 40 breeder.


----------

